# Dilbert: excelente ingeniero que no sabe relacionarse en sociedad.



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGG4NLzT4Po

Y la versión leída para los que quizás no entiendan muy bien!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sk5GP_bY41I

Les cuento que yo no sufro de Ineptidud Social pero no tengo novia, cuando no tengo que estudiar paso todo el día frente la pc! 

Puedo fácilmente socializar con un grupo de personas aunque no sea lo que mas me guste.


_____________________________________________

"Una manera sencilla de reconocer a un inepto social, es preguntarle con quién asistió, por ejemplo, al cine a ver una película o a algún evento. En caso de no tener una pareja con quién ir, cualquier hijo de vecino diría "fui con un amigo". Ese "un" implica que es uno entre varios, pero el inepto dice "fui con mi amigo", lo que da a entender a las claras que es el único que hay. Es como si llevara su círculo social a todas partes.

Uno de los momentos en que el inepto toma contacto con la cruda realidad es en su cumpleaños. Solamente lo llama la familia y algún que otro compañero de trabajo y/o facultad. Por supuesto, ha logrado conservar desde su niñez algún amigo "de fierro" que también lo llamará, pero lo cierto es que su círculo social está compuesto mayormente por personas que solamente interactúan con él por el azaroso hecho de compartir un lugar de trabajo o de estudios. A la hora de "celebrar" el aniversario de su nacimiento, es visitado por sus parientes y por no más de dos personas fuera de ese círculo familiar. Probablemente la cantidad aumente si tuvo el coraje de invitar a personas que no considera "amigas". El inepto social no puede aspirar a mas. Cuando es otro quién festeja y él asiste, ve que el lugar está lleno de gente y para no sentirse inferior, piensa que el anfitrión es alguien frívolo que se rodea de falsas amistades, pero que en realidad está solo. No tiene amigos de verdad como él, que por supuesto, jamás pueden ser muchos."

Inepto Social: http://encontradecasitodo.blogspot.com/2007/08/el-inepto-social.html

Dilbert: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dilbert

Principio de Dilbert: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principio_de_Dilbert

Capitulo completo del vídeo anterior: http://www.megavideo.com/?v=NQL5H213

PD: ¿y tu como te consideras?


----------



## capitanp (Nov 3, 2009)

JAja "el don" bueno.... si o tengo, mis amigos (amigo...) me dicen que asusto a los aparatos poque con tan solo tocarlos se reparan (digamos, nada serio) y en lo social cuesta , tambien con el lexico que tenemos quien nos entiende, muchas veces tube que repetir una frace bajando el nivel del lenguaje para poder ser comprendido, cosa que no sucede con algunos pares (carita ruborizada)


----------



## fernandob (Nov 4, 2009)

ja.recien veo este video.
curioso.

no concuerdo con esos terminos como ser "inepto social" puesto que tendriamso que definir un poco mas que es sociedad.

si miramso un poquitin con lupa lo que es la sociedad actual , creo que "pertenecer" a ella no es para sentirse orgullosos.

ser una señora, ama de casa, madre de familia que usa al marido, que se la pasa rodeada de amigas que solo chusmean y hablan mierda de la "amiga" que no esta.
que "vive" de el marido, que habla de derechos cuando tiene un problema pero pone excusas cuando las obligaciones la llaman.

o ser un politico exitoso que solo reparte miseria entre sus hermanos sociales, o ser un gerente socialmente exitoso por estafar y tener mujres por dinero,  o , como lo hemos visto aca hay que ser mentiroso en el trabajo para poder sobrevivir.

"la sociedad", 
la que nos dice que hay que ir el domingo a misa, y ahi uno ve a todas las viejas de mierda de el barrio , las cuales son una porqueria todos lso dias de la semana y el domingo van por el perdon cual si fuese un "reset" que les pone el contador en cero y libera su pseudo conciencia hipocrita.

o mejor tomemos un colectivo y observemos a la gente de nuestra "sociedad" , es mu ybueno el colectivo, ahi vemos cuando sube una persona mayor de verdad, o una mujer embarazada como todos /as se duermen o miran para otro lado, o como las señoras , no tan mayores, las cuales tienen fuerzas para insultarte o pelearte pero no tienen fuerzas para levantar el culo deel asiento y cederlo , esas te miran con cara de odio queriendo que vos te levantes a ceder el asiento.

y aqui un video de nuestra sociedad, con explicacion:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jhxn51-4Pnw

observenlo detenidamente, no lean lo que pongo a continuacion, primero miren bien los videos estos y luego lean mi opinion o mi vision .

.
.

.
.
.
.
.
fijense lo que es NUESTRA sociedad, millones de personas que andan por la calle, pero no son millones de personas de un grupo, son millones de individuos, individuales, cada uno en su mundo, si ves que estan robando a el de al lado NO TE METES.
si uno se cae en la calle nadie lo ayuda, todos se apartan.
somos ovejas, un gran rebaño de ovejas asustadas, y cda una en su mundo, cada una se ocupa de si misma, no ayudamos, no consideramos al de al lado como parte de neutro grupo.
somso ovejas.
millones.
y en ese medio aparece un grupo con muchas ventajas.
esos ladrones estan ORGANIZADOS, seran vagos, ladronzuelos, villeros, pobretones, .
pero son cazadores de ovejas , y estan organizados.
nosotros somos pobres ovejas cagonas que cada uno sale para su lado.
podra alguno ayudar, pero ni espere que luego lo ayuden.

y no solo eso, en esta sociedad , de la que somos parte encima somso victimas, por eso nadie se quiere meter, si te involucras podes trminar en un lio, quizas culpable d eno se que , quizas luego se la agarren con vos.huyy.cuanto que perder ahora quesomos parte de esta sociedad magnifica, por eso mejor no nos metemso, a veer si vamso presos o nos pegan, o nos dan una puntda por la espalda, o "algo " pasa.

sin ambargo esos ladrones se cuidan entre ellos, trabajan organizados ,y son efectivos.

tuvo que ir el noticiero, meterse entre el rebaño de ovejas , llamar a la policia la cual es parte de la sociedad pero .esta mirando para otra parte.

en fin.

ingeniero antisocial ??????????
no sera que el ingeniero piensa, analiza, y por eso quizas sea un poquitin antisocial ??
por que se da cuenta de algunas cosas.

solo el bobo es feliz en esta sociedad.

*ESTUDIAR INGENIERIA seguro te frustra socialmente*, estudias años cosas logicas, te enseñan que 1 + 1 = 2 siempre , no cuando a el profesor le conviene.
Que las cosas se pueden analizar y cuando llegas a una conclusion logica ya esta , asi se hara.
pero en esta sociedad no se hace lo mejor, ni lo logico, se hacen las cosas por capricho humano, por conveniencia ($$) .
una discusion en la facultad es para solucionar un problema, y la resuesta correcta es la correcta.
en la vida social discutis boludeces, y no importa que vos digas las cosas coherentemetne , no importa.
si hay 10 personas habra 10 opiniones distintas y al final se haran las cosas en funcion de quien mas grito o de quien mas insistio, no importa lo incoherente de la solucion.
en esta sociedad no va V = I * R .
en esta sociedad el tema es quien la gana, quien obtiene ventaja , quien es mas chanta.
la amistad ?? la pareja ??? no tene sidea que paso, por que te dicen lo que te dicen, por que se comportan de golpe y luego de años asi, sentarse a charlar con coherencia, analizar las cosas con calma cientifica, no existe.

a un ingeniero le enseñan a RAZONAR.

no es el cientifico o el ingeniero antisocial.
es la sociedad anti - razonable .


un abrazo cheee.....


----------



## MarAv (Nov 4, 2009)

Pues en primera buenisimo el video, me rei muchisimo! y con lo de inepto social, estoy de acuerdo con ciertas frases de los comentarios de arriba 1-hay que bajar el nivel: ¿porqué? uno es como es y punto! y 2-para la sociedad que estamos: osea viendo lo visto...

pero el video en si bueniisimo jajaja la señora llorando porque el hijo seria ingeniero jajaja


----------



## electrodan (Nov 4, 2009)

Todo está en ese pedazo de neuronas, que la mayoría de las personas tiene adentro de su cabeza. TODO lo que conocemos.


----------



## Dario (Nov 4, 2009)

Aplausos para fernandob.. es lamentable que haiga tantas obejas irracionales... 
aqui, algo que considero que es una descripcion de como "somos" el comun de la gente de hoy dia aunque este sea el siglo XXI

CAMBALACHE



Que el mundo fue y será una porquería, ya lo sé. En el quinientos seis y en el dos mil, también. Que siempre ha habido chorros, maquiavelos y estafaos, contentos y amargaos, barones y dublés. Pero que el siglo veinte es un despliegue de maldá insolente, ya no hay quien lo niegue. Vivimos revolcaos en un merengue y en el mismo lodo todos manoseados. Hoy resulta que es lo mismo ser derecho que traidor, ignorante, sabio o chorro, generoso o estafador... ¡Todo es igual! ¡Nada es mejor! Lo mismo un burro que un gran profesor. No hay aplazaos ni escalafón, los ignorantes nos han igualao. Si uno vive en la impostura y otro roba en su ambición, da lo mismo que sea cura, colchonero, Rey de Bastos, caradura o polizón. ¡Qué falta de respeto, qué atropello a la razón! Cualquiera es un señor, cualquiera es un ladrón... Mezclao con Stravisky va Don Bosco y La Mignon, Don Chicho y Napoleón, Carnera y San Martín... Igual que en la vidriera irrespetuosa de los cambalaches se ha mezclao la vida, y herida por un sable sin remache ves llorar la Biblia junto a un calefón. Siglo veinte, cambalache problemático y febril... El que no llora no mama y el que no afana es un gil. ¡Dale, nomás...! ¡Dale, que va...! ¡Que allá en el Horno nos vamo’a encontrar...! No pienses más; sentate a un lao, que ha nadie importa si naciste honrao... Es lo mismo el que labura noche y día como un buey, que el que vive de los otros, que el que mata, que el que cura, o está fuera de la ley... saludosss


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 4, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> o mejor tomemos un colectivo y observemos a la gente de nuestra "sociedad" , es mu ybueno el colectivo, ahi vemos cuando sube una persona mayor de verdad, o una mujer embarazada como todos /as se duermen o miran para otro lado, o como las señoras , no tan mayores, las cuales tienen fuerzas para insultarte o pelearte pero no tienen fuerzas para levantar el culo deel asiento y cederlo , esas te miran con cara de odio queriendo que vos te levantes a ceder el asiento.



Tienes mucha razón y me sorprende la manera en como ves el mundo o en ambiente que nos rodea!

Esto que cité me sorprende porque de verdad es mi diario vivir (pan de cada día) 

Te hablo con sinceridad, a veces vengo en el colectivo u no se como sea en otros países pero aquí se llena completamente, vienen parados y algunos quedan de "bandera" en la puerta del mismo. Entonces vengo yo cansado de "estudiar" y con hambre sentado en mi asiento porque agarre el colectivo relativamente vacio y luego se va llenando y llenando... entonces cuando ya viene una "anciana"
o señora mayor todas las señoras se me quedan viendo y como diciendo en su mente "párate niñoo o acaso estas ciego no ves que hay una anciana o embarazada" y bueno tengo que levantarme porque primeramente es mi deber pero de verdad que eso molesta, yo se que lo tengo que hacer pero que te "acosen" de esa manera no es justo!


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 4, 2009)

Estoy empezando a dudar por la ingeniería...


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 4, 2009)

Jajajajaja... con lo que me gusta Dilbert, y hasta ahora me doy cuenta de que mi Avatar se parece a Dilbert.... sera que tambien tengo "El Don"????


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 4, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Jajajajaja... con lo que me gusta Dilbert, y hasta ahora me doy cuenta de que mi Avatar se parece a Dilbert.... sera que tambien tengo "El Don"????



JAjja lo dices con gracia por que ya pasastes esa etapa, como te fue en ella???? jajaejej



....

Mama de Dilbert: Podrá llevar una vida normal...
Doctor: NO... Será Ingeniero!!!

Buenisimo.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 5, 2009)

Hace tiempo leí esto y me pareció muy bueno...

"La vida de un Ingeniero:

1.- Generalmente trabajás hasta tarde... ¡Como las p**as!

2.- Generalmente sos mas productivo por la noche... ¡Como las p**as!

3. - Te pagan para mantener al cliente feliz... ¡Como las p**as!

4.- Cobrás por hora pero tu tiempo se extiende hasta que termines... ¡Como las p**as!

5.- Si sos bueno, nunca estás orgulloso de lo que hacés... ¡Como las p**as!

6. - Te recompensan por satisfacer las fantasías de tus clientes... ¡Como las p**as!

7.- Es difícil tener y mantener una familia... ¡Como las p**as!

8.- Cuando te preguntan en que trabajás no lo podés explicar... ¡Como las p**as!

9.- Tus amigos se distancian de vos y sólo andás con otros iguales que vos... ¡Como las p**as!

10.- El cliente paga tu cuenta del hotel y por horas trabajadas... ¡Como las p**as!

11.- Miden tu "capacidad" con horribles pruebas... ¡Como las p**as!

12.- El cliente siempre quiere pagar menos y encima quiere que hagas maravillas... ¡Como las p**as!

13.- Cada día al levantarte decís "¡NO VOY A HACER ESTO TODA MI VIDA!"... ¡Como las p**as!

14.- Sin conocer nada de su problema los clientes esperan que les des el consejo que necesitan... ¡Como las p**as!

15.- Si las cosas salen mal es siempre culpa tuya... ¡Como las p**as!

16.- Tenés que brindarle servicios gratis a tu jefe, amigos y familiares... ¡Como las p**as!

Ahora me pregunto... ¿Realmente sos Ingeniero? ¿O...?"






Cuánta verdad... Aunque no seas ingeniero.


Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 5, 2009)

ahhh, me hacen pensar seriamente por la ingeniería, mejor la hago de lechero o jardinero... uno nunca sabe!!!


----------



## zopilote (Nov 5, 2009)

Lo mas gracioso es que el que diagnostica a Dilbert es el conserge con la bata del doctor.
Y es que solo uno de su propia especie sabe lo que le depara en el futuro.


----------



## electrodan (Nov 7, 2009)

Mas allá de que la "ineptitud social" tenga algún sustento o sentido, llamar a alguien "inepto" me parece denigrante, y por lo tanto nada adecuado.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2009)

totalmente de acuerdo electrodan .
incluso habla de quien la dice.


----------



## Otrebor (Nov 7, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> *ESTUDIAR INGENIERIA seguro te frustra socialmente*, estudias años cosas logicas, te enseñan que *1 + 1 = 2* siempre....



*1+1* no siempre da como resultado *2 *y un numero par mas otro numero par no simpre da como resultado otro numero par.


----------



## asherar (Nov 7, 2009)

Hay algo de cierto en esto de la profesión y el carácter. 

Por todo lo que he vivido, visto y leído, creo que la carrera elegida no es la causa de la forma de ser, sino el síntoma.
La poca o mucha aptitud social no es algo mamado en la educación inicial, sino algo que se trae al nacer (como cuenta el dibujito animado).
Con el paso del tiempo esta inclinación influirá al elegir la profesión, que hará cultivo de esa característica original, profundizándola e instituyéndola para toda la vida. 

Yo tengo dos hijos gemelos, que a nivel de ADN son copia fiel uno del otro, casi idénticos (a veces hasta a mí me cuesta diferenciarlos). 
Sin embargo sus personalidades son completamente distintas, en especial en la forma de relación con sus amiguitos. 

Lo del video de las punguistas no creo que represente a la humanidad, también habría que poner a la par de algún video de las "Hermanas de la Caridad" (de la Madre Teresa de Calcuta), porque eso también muestra a lo que puede llegar el ser humano en una situación extrema. Y en Calcuta no llueve oro precisamente. 
En una época la Madre Teresa sacaba a los bebés de los tachos de basura en Calcuta. 
Es cierto que había personas que los tiraban, pero también personas que los rescataban. 
No todo está perdido, tal vez sólo la esperanza de algunos. 

No obstante, como padre, me aterra el mundo con el que mis niños van a tener que lidiar (hoy tienen 10 años).


----------



## Nepper (Nov 7, 2009)

Esto es muy extraño... como las  p**tas!
Lo de ser inadaptado social no tiene nada que ver con que seas ingeniero, yo me hablo con mucha gente, pero para mi cumple invité no más de 8 personas, de las que pudieron venir 5 porque el resto trabajaba...
¿Es nescesario tener 1*10^6 amigos?
Además, es sabído que hay ingeniero que no le hacen valor al titulo, o sea, flacos que tienen el título pero no saben cuanto es 1+1...

Además, ¿las p**tas no tienen problemas con su relación social? 

Uno de mis amigos "de fierro" aún no terminó la secundaría, tenemos la misma edad y yo ya voy por el 3er año de ing, muchas veces me pongo a hablarle de campo magnético y me manda a la m***da, el es un "artista", hace manualidades, trabaja de compromiso, y con todo eso, somos amígos de hace 8 años. Luego, hay ingenieros en mi universidad que son ultra-carismáticos que no los puedo ver, vienen me saludan pero no me sale una charla decente...

Uno vá donde se siente cómodo, y eso vale tanto para las novias, trabajos, amigos, autos, etc...
Como dice *electrodan*, "Todo está en ese pedazo de neuronas, que la mayoría de las personas tiene adentro de su cabeza. TODO lo que conocemos."


----------



## asherar (Nov 7, 2009)

Para ir más al punto: 
Habría que leer "Inteligencia emocional" de Daniel Goleman.
Cito:


> Cuando estamos emocionalmente perturbados, solemos decir que «no podemos pensar bien» y permite explicar por qué la tensión emocional prolongada puede obstaculizar las facultades intelectuales del niño y dificultar así su capacidad de aprendizaje. Los niños impulsivos y ansiosos, a menudo desorganizados y problemáticos, parecen tener un escaso control prefrontal sobre sus impulsos límbicos. Este tipo de niños presenta un elevado riesgo de problemas de fracaso escolar, alcoholismo y delincuencia, pero no tanto porque su potencial intelectual sea bajo sino porque su control sobre su vida emocional se halla severamente restringido.[21]




PD: Cierto Nepper: nada más adaptado socialmente que las p**tas !  
2000 años y siguen contando ...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 7, 2009)

pues por el sueldo y la oferta de trabajo...
..mejor ser p**a


----------



## Nepper (Nov 7, 2009)

Lo de las p**tas lo mencioné cuando están "fuera" del trabajo, o sea, ¿irían a buscar a su hijo al colegio con el uniforme de trabajo?, su tipo de trabajo, puede que le traigan muchos problemas... (Que el típo de trabajo haya durado, es otra cosa)(los científicos estubieron siempre)(como las p**tas)
Se puede dar que su trabajo le de un alto status social y renumeración, o sea explotada clandestinamente... como los ing*****os...

Pero es meter a todos en la bolsa, sería como decir que los dentistas tienen dinero, los arquitectos son inútiles, los motoqueros agresivos, los informáticos gordos...

El error lo cometen los "ignorantes" (palabra que consirero muy fuerte) al ser prejuiciosos y no aceptar exepciones a estas reglas.... pero la gente con un mínimo de razonamiento, se da cuenta que esto no es así.... y tomaría lo de dilbert como un chiste y no como una afirmación....

También está la serie "Big Bang theory" que es algo muy parecido....


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 7, 2009)

bueno, dejemos en paz a las "señoritas de moral relajada" porque nos van a todos a moderación


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 7, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> bueno, dejemos en paz a las "señoritas de moral relajada" porque nos van a todos a moderación



 +1

Ese no era el fin del tema jaaajjasjajsas.


----------



## asherar (Nov 8, 2009)

Muchachos, no se preocupen por ir a moderación, porque el tema lo trajo a colación el propio moderador:



Cacho dijo:


> Hace tiempo leí esto y me pareció muy bueno...
> 
> "La vida de un Ingeniero:
> 
> ...




Me gustó ese asociación de ideas: "los ing*****os..." 

Te pasaste Nepper !!!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 9, 2009)

Bueno, por casa encontré un libro interesante "el principio de Dilbert"

Citemos un párrafo de la primera página:



> ...Para aumentar el placer de lectura, incluiré un montón de metáforas traídas por los pelos y completamente innecesarias.
> De hecho, estas metáforas son tan inútiles como un cenicero en una moto*
> 
> *No le puedo prometer que el resto del libro sea tan bueno


----------

